# need to send an email to my ex H



## mama (Feb 25, 2011)

ok we have been separated 3 months now. I am the one that initiated it as I found out about his cheating and also financial abuse, we are talking thousands of dollars! anyway, he just doesn't get that I do not wish to talk to him about his day, and i Def. do not wish to tell him about mine as he always asks. If i am nice then he feels entitled to know why i didn't answer the phone when he called, where i went, where i'm going etc. 
He acts as if we are still together even though live apart. I feel betrayed and hurt and I want to move on. I feel that I can't do this if he continues to try to keep the relationship going on. Yes we do have two kids and that is the only thing I wish to talk to him about. I have told him face to face that he hurt me and we are not getting back together. So i am asking for opinions on this email i want to send him. I do not want to be rude, i just want to be to the point. I also want to email it to him so that he cannot come back to say i never told him, it's my record to keep. thanks


I kindly ask that you only talk to me if it’s about the children or anything that relates to them (like visitations, concerns, etc.). If it is an emergency or can’t wait till I check my email, then please call, but if it’s something that you have a question about regarding the children (for example a change in visitation, etc.) and can wait till I email you back then please do so through email. The reason that I ask this is that I feel uncomfortable when you ask me about my day and when I listen to you talk about your day, as we are separated. Thank you.


----------



## DelinquentGurl (Mar 25, 2011)

Personally, I wouldn't even send him the email because then he'll know it gets a reaction from you and keep doing it.
Don't respond to his emails if they have nothing to do with your kids, and if he does ask but then throws in other things, only answer about the kids and that is it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

